# desert tortoise seed blend



## Josh (Sep 23, 2007)

i was doing some research on how to feed my desert torts (once i get them) and i stumbled upon this site that was recommended by the CTTC.
http://www.theodorepayne.org/Mercha...oduct_Code=SEED_MIX_TORT&Category_Code=SEED_M

they offer a blend of seeds specifically for DTs. it includes:
* Eriogonum fasciculatum, (California Buckwheat)
* Sphaeralcea ambigua, (Apricot Mallow)
* Salvia columbariae, (Chia)
* Lasthenia californica, (Goldfields)
* Nassella cernua, (Nodding Needlegrass)
* Castilleja exserta, (Ornate Owl's Clover)

any feedback on this blend? they have lots of other seeds and im big on buying locally.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 23, 2007)

josh said:


> i was doing some research on how to feed my desert torts (once i get them) and i stumbled upon this site that was recommended by the CTTC.
> http://www.theodorepayne.org/Mercha...oduct_Code=SEED_MIX_TORT&Category_Code=SEED_M
> 
> they offer a blend of seeds specifically for DTs. it includes:
> ...





i never used blends i feed goober washed veggies and fruits from the store 
once u get ur tortoise and use it let me know!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks really cool! I might have to plant that in my tort area come spring... I will add that to my fave links...


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 24, 2007)

Also, if anybody buys some let me know... I think a few of us were to split the 1/2 or 1/4 lb that would be cool... I mean heck... 1/2lb of seeds = ALOT of darn greens!


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2007)

i bought one ounce of the DT blend and also some desert dandelion. i should get this later this week and ill let you know how they turn out


----------



## Josh (Nov 7, 2007)

here are a couple photos of what i have set up thus far...
the seeds i planted weeks ago have grown quite a bit and now look like this:





ive also planted a trough i can use while the plants are relatively small. this is much easier to feed with since i can just put it in the enclosure and let my hatchlings go to town


----------

